# Question about binding reference material



## nukem2k5 (Oct 14, 2016)

I've got lots of various materials which I've printed and don't want to stick inside of clunky binders.  The Examinee Guide says that brads are an acceptable form of binding.  Does that mean these?


https://www.amazon.com/Officemate-Round-Fasteners-Plated-99817/dp/B003DYZR6M/ 



Similarly, are things like these Acco fasteners acceptable?  


https://www.amazon.com/s/field-keywords=acco+fastener 



Are pretty much anything except for staples allowed?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 14, 2016)

My advice would be to simply 3-hole punch/bind your loose material.


----------



## nukem2k5 (Oct 15, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> My advice would be to simply 3-hole punch/bind your loose material.


It is 3-hole punched.  I'd just rather use something less bulkier than binders to bind everything together.  I just want to make sure other people have been able to use things like brads without any trouble.  The Examinee Guidelines specifically allow brads, but want to check others' experience, anyway.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 15, 2016)

nukem2k5 said:


> It is 3-hole punched.  I'd just rather use something less bulkier than binders to bind everything together.  I just want to make sure other people have been able to use things like brads without any trouble.  The Examinee Guidelines specifically allow brads, but want to check others' experience, anyway.


I see.  How many inches of loose material do you have?  I'd still recommend using 3-ring binder(s).  It's proven to be accepted and I think it is easier to flip/read the pages.  Also, leading up to exam day, it's easier to add/remove/move pages around.


----------



## nukem2k5 (Oct 16, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I see.  How many inches of loose material do you have?  I'd still recommend using 3-ring binder(s).  It's proven to be accepted and I think it is easier to flip/read the pages.  Also, leading up to exam day, it's easier to add/remove/move pages around.


So far most of it will go in a binder, but I wanted to put some things like my note index, hand-written formula sheet, etc. in a folder with brads to make it more easily accessible.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 17, 2016)

If your preference is to use the brads, then I guess you'll be fine so long as the NCEES and your state's rules allow them.  If it were me, I'd just put the important/frequently accessed items at the front of my 3-ring binder.


----------



## jijir83 (Oct 17, 2016)

That's legal binding at least in CA and MA. I also used comb binding. But seeing that they're less flexible for adding or removing pages, I only put my cheat sheets/equation sheets in there. I did that because I didn't want them mixing with other things and didn't want to use a 3 ring binder for just 10 pages. Pages were formatted so that I have blank space to add notes and I wouldn't have to take it apart. The other references went into a 3 ring binder. That worked out.

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## nukem2k5 (Oct 17, 2016)

jijir83 said:


> That's legal binding at least in CA and MA.


You're referring to a simple paper folder with 3 brads inside to fasten paper, right?  

The function you describe is what I'm looking for.  Wanting to put index and formula sheets in a smaller folder/combing to make it less cumbersome and not have to keep flipping to the front of my 3" binder for every question.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 17, 2016)

If you're this concerned, why don't you simply use the NCEES chat feature and ask the question?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 17, 2016)

nukem2k5 said:


> You're referring to a simple paper folder with 3 brads inside to fasten paper, right?
> 
> The function you describe is what I'm looking for.  Wanting to put index and formula sheets in a smaller folder/combing to make it less cumbersome and not have to keep flipping to the front of my 3" binder for every question.


There doesn't have to be a 'keep flipping', just leave the binder open. 



Ramnares P.E. said:


> If you're this concerned, why don't you simply use the NCEES chat feature and ask the question?


Correct.  But he should also check with his state too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 17, 2016)

nukem2k5 said:


> I've got lots of various materials which I've printed and don't want to stick inside of clunky binders.  The Examinee Guide says that brads are an acceptable form of binding.  Does that mean these?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Officemate-Round-Fasteners-Plated-99817/dp/B003DYZR6M/


If the rules allow brads, then they are allowed. I saw very few people using brad bound items when I took the test, but I didn't know what they were called at the time. I don't recall any of them having trouble with the proctors. The proctors main concern was making sure that there weren't any loose pages.

Keep in mind though: I just had to google what a "brad" is just now. A proctor may be similarly ignorant. Everyone is familiar with 3-ring binders.

If you are really worried ask the proctor prior to the test if it is allowable. Bring an empty 3-ring just in case. If it's an issue transfer your notes prior to the start of the exam from the brads to the binder.


----------



## jijir83 (Oct 18, 2016)

nukem2k5 said:


> You're referring to a simple paper folder with 3 brads inside to fasten paper, right?
> 
> The function you describe is what I'm looking for.  Wanting to put index and formula sheets in a smaller folder/combing to make it less cumbersome and not have to keep flipping to the front of my 3" binder for every question.


I'm referring to the two fasteners from amazon that you posted. They are legal/approved binding. I had asked before because I had these sleeves from officemax with two-hole fasteners that I was planning on using and was looking at your fasteners too. But I went with a simple 3-hole bunch binder and my summary sheets/equations were bound like a book with comb binding (See picture). That is also legal/approved.

But like someone noted, you should ask your state. Who knows what could be different from one place to another. In MA and CA, pretty much anything was allowed. Just not paper clips and staples.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 18, 2016)

I wouldn't go in with those things ....

I had stuff bound with heavy stables, in book form, and they took the stuff from me.

Three ring binder, or if you use those brad things (or heavy duty staples) put a report cover on the stuff.


----------

